
Rockstar lib will make you a Rockstar programmer in 2 lines of code - harel
https://github.com/avinassh/rockstar
======
SturgeonsLaw
> Rockstar is one amazing library, which will make you a Rockstar Programmer
> in just 2 minutes. In last decade, people learned C++ in 21 days. But these
> days, it has come down to just 10 minutes. But, I wanted to do better.

Curious about the 10 minutes thing, I followed the link through to Sam's Teach
Yourself C++ In 10 Minutes on Amazon.

Uhhh... Can't explain this though:
[https://i.imgur.com/dVndZzz.png](https://i.imgur.com/dVndZzz.png)

~~~
noobie
Wait, there's a web version of Google Keep?

~~~
SturgeonsLaw
Yep, it's a handy way to keep notes in the cloud without the bloat of Evernote

[https://keep.google.com](https://keep.google.com)

~~~
noobie
Thank you! I had the app on my phone. I searched for a web version of it but I
clearly wasn't thorough enough. Thanks!

------
avinassh
Holy Shit! I am the author of this library. Wow, I can't believe something I
built is #1 on HN now (:

~~~
qznc
Why is it a library? An executable script would be enough.

~~~
avinassh
Distribution, maintenance and pushing updates will be lot simpler.

also, as a rockstar programmer, I do things right way ;)

~~~
wz1000
If you were a true rockstar, this would be called rockstar.io/rockstar.js and
written in node to make it webscale.

~~~
dinesh_babu
bruh, what about assembly?

------
dalke
The README brings up a cultural reference I didn't understand. It says "Many
people have received jobs from the big 4 after becoming a Rockstar"

I hadn't heard of "big 4" before. I thought it might refer to tech companies,
like Google, Apple, Microsoft, Oracle, etc. but couldn't figure out which 4.
[http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/tech-sanity-
check/schmidt-c...](http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/tech-sanity-
check/schmidt-calls-tech-a-4-way-race-google-apple-amazon-and-facebook/) says
"Google, Apple, Amazon, and Facebook", are the big 4 category of 'platform
companies' while [http://battellemedia.com/archives/2011/12/the-internet-
big-f...](http://battellemedia.com/archives/2011/12/the-internet-big-five.php)
uses the phrase the big 5, which also includes Microsoft. Then again, the
speaker in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJZCUhxNCv8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJZCUhxNCv8)
comments about working at the "Amazon, Facebook, Google and Microsoft -
sometimes called the Big 4".

This suggests that the "big 4" is more a concept then an actual definition.

On the other hand, further search gives another possibility. The big 4 can
refer to the audit firms of Deloitte, PwC, EY and KPMG (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Four_%28audit_firms%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Four_%28audit_firms%29)
). It was "Big Eight", then "Big Six" and "Big Five", before ending up with 4.
At [http://www.narrowingthegaap.com/recruiting/how-to-get-
hired-...](http://www.narrowingthegaap.com/recruiting/how-to-get-hired-by-the-
big-4-the-hiring-process-part-1/) you see "How To Get Hired By the Big 4: The
Hiring Process (Part 1)" which starts "The Big 4 hire only the best and the
brightest. This is only a partial truth at best. I know this because I have
met some really dumb people working for the Big 4. So no, to get hired by a
Big 4 you don’t need to have a 4.0 GPA with a double major in ..".

So does the github project mean the audit companies, or the tech companies? I
_think_ the tech companies are more likely to offer $200K jobs for
programmers, but have little knowledge of the audit world.

I'll also hypothesize that the term "big 4" came from the audit world and was
reused in the tech world by analogy.

~~~
kdeldycke
I recently noticed in Europe references to these "digital big 4" as the GAFA,
i.e. Google, Apple, Facebook, Amazon. Some also designate them as the Four
Horsemen of the Apocalypse/Internet. I'm still looking for the guy who coined
the term though...

~~~
dalke
From February 5, 2012, Niraj Dawar, [http://knowledge.insead.edu/blog/insead-
blog/gafa-the-new-fa...](http://knowledge.insead.edu/blog/insead-blog/gafa-
the-new-face-of-marketing-2816) :

> The four big boys Google, Apple, Facebook, and Amazon (or GAFA; ok, not
> quite Silicon Valley for Amazon which is based in Seattle, but you know what
> I mean) are all clearly in the marketing business.

From January 11, 2012, Ken Doctor,
[http://www.outsellinc.com/b2b/products/1044-getting-it-
right...](http://www.outsellinc.com/b2b/products/1044-getting-it-right-with-
gafa) :

> How will the next few years play out for GAFA? Will they go the way of
> CompuServe and Prodigy? In five years will we have a new acronym to replace
> GAFA, which replaced 2006’s GYM?

GYM in turn is attested to at least 2005 , [https://gigaom.com/2005/11/11/can-
you-stay-gym-free/](https://gigaom.com/2005/11/11/can-you-stay-gym-free/) .

------
xgbi
These guys trying to hook up Github users seriously messed their algorithms...
I get offers for Web dev and Ruby shit whereas 99% of my OSS contributions are
C and C++.

If even Google HR team is not capable of just simply take a look at a Github
user contributions, I don't know how you should trust these new recruitment
techniques.

~~~
discardorama
That 'tweet' is fake.

------
mianos
This rocks. Mainly because I like python and this proves even git c++
rockstars are made with python.

------
otis_inf
Now the wait is for the PR to make the github commit profile picture contain
the word 'Rockstar' with green pixels.

~~~
avian
Not the word "Rockstar", but art in the GitHub statistics is a thing.

[https://twitter.com/pablormier/status/575779002096435200](https://twitter.com/pablormier/status/575779002096435200)

~~~
cosmeen
There's also this
[https://twitter.com/Cosmeen/status/475303900132954112](https://twitter.com/Cosmeen/status/475303900132954112)

------
escobar
I particularly like that he faked the tweet from Life at Google (tried to find
it, couldn't), that gave me a good chuckle. I enjoyed the Readme overall,
thought that it had a good tone to it. Not too sarcastic but not too serious.
Just enough to make me get it's just a silly fun thing he did in some free
time.

~~~
avinassh
Yup, it was created in very short time. I use another library GitPython in
this and I spent more time with that. GitPython did not have option to make a
commit with custom dates, which is very crucial for this project [0]. So I
spent time reading it's code and sent a PR which exactly does that [1].

[0] -
[https://github.com/avinassh/rockstar/blob/master/RockStar/__...](https://github.com/avinassh/rockstar/blob/master/RockStar/__init__.py#L44,#L46)

[1] - [https://github.com/gitpython-
developers/GitPython/pull/317](https://github.com/gitpython-
developers/GitPython/pull/317)

------
fallat
I'm surprised this wasn't a thing sooner. I found out I could modify my github
commit calender thing like over a year ago. Awaiting for mainstream abuse
(hilarity) to kick in now thanks to this! :)

~~~
wingerlang
I think someone made something that could fill the calendar with stuff, most
notably letters, mere days after they introduced in on github.

------
Laurentvw
Has anyone tried this on their github account? I'd like to see what the
commits look like.

Edit: Looks like it's just hundreds of hello world commits. I was expecting
unique code for each commit! :)

~~~
avinassh
> I was expecting unique code for each commit! :)

Good idea! I will implement this. As of now it makes commits with a random
string (uuid.uuid1) and only final commit contains the Hello World in C++.

------
Walkman
The author is wrong about this one:

    
    
        Rockstar is Python 3 only library. Rockstar programmers don't code in Python 2.

Exactly the opposite is True: rockstar programmers code forever in Python 2
and newbies use Python 3 (beside core developers)

~~~
raverbashing
Ahem, "Rockstar" developers

On a more serious note, people should start using Python 3, unless you really
depend on a library that's not supported in 3.X or needs to support 2.X (but
it's usually possible to target both versions)

------
empressplay
Hilarious, seriously. Scary, too...

~~~
philippeback
Indeed. Love it!

As usual:

Step 1: metric is used to indicate performance

Step 2: developer finds a way to hack the metric

Step 3: developer profit

Step 4: metric now considered unusable

LOCs, #of issues fixed, ... all in the same bag.

~~~
ordinary
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law)

~~~
hebdo
Tell that to people doing machine learning!

~~~
drdeca
Isn't that kind of why they use a training set and a separate evaluation set?

------
nickpsecurity
Like with power-leveling, it wouldn't surprise me if there's programmers that
throw decent code together [for a price] to help crappier programmers get
jobs. It would be less noticeable than Rockstar lib at least until the
interview. Has anyone seen this kind of thing happening?

------
tajen
I similarly once used Git to evidence cheating [1] at a corporate hackaton. It
was none other than the CEO team who committed half the files before the kick
off.

[1] I didn't phrase it like that at the time, because it could be accepted
that desgin work isn't hacking. Most of the wiring with the real APIs happened
during the night of the hackaton. Besides, ultra-preparing plans/assets for a
corporate hackaton in advance is just showing high motivation. And commits at
6am from a CEO still hold me in respect 4 years later.

------
rootlocus
Borat: Great success, yes? Very nice!

------
snarfy
> Many people have received jobs from the big 4 after becoming a Rockstar,
> using Rockstar

Hilarious.

